# A is niet B. / A is B niet.



## Syzygy

Hallo,

kan iemand nader uitleggen in hoeverre in bijvoorbeeld "_Jan is niet mijn vriend._" en "_Jan is mijn vriend niet._" door de positie van _niet_ verschillende dingen worden benadrukt?
Ik weet niet of deze oude thread die ik ooit startte er iets direct mee te maken heeft, omdat het daar eigenlijk om "_niet meer_ <bijvoegelijk naamwoord>" ging, maar voor wie het interesseert: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2444353

Bedankt, allemaal!


----------



## bibibiben

De plaats van _niet_ hangt af van de vraag of er sprake is van zinsnegatie of partiële negatie.

In het geval van zinsnegatie heeft _niet_ betrekking op de hele zin. In dat geval staat _niet_ vlak voor de zogeheten 'tweede verbale pool'. Als er geen tweede verbale pool is, staat _niet_ aan het eind van de zin. Dus:
1a: De man met die stropdas zal vast de directeur zijn.
1b: Nee, die man kan de directeur niet zijn. De directeur draagt geen stropdas.

2a: De man met die stropdas is zeker de directeur? 
2b: Nee, dat is de directeur niet. De directeur draagt geen stropdas.

In het geval van partiële negatie staat _niet_ vlak voor *het zinsdeel dat ontkend wordt*, ongeacht of er sprake is van een tweede verbale pool:
3a: De man die we net zagen, zal wel de directeur zijn geweest.
3b: Nee, dat zal niet de directeur zijn geweest, maar eerder de conciërge.

4a: De man die we net zagen, is zeker de directeur? 
4b: Nee, die man is niet de directeur, maar de conciërge.

Wat de zaak compliceert: met de juiste intonatie kunnen zinnen (3b) en (4b) ook partiële negatie uitdrukken als _niet_ wél vlak voor tweede verbale pool wordt geplaatst (of, in geval van afwezigheid van die tweede verbale pool, aan het eind van de zin staat). Het komt er vooral op neer dat je het ontkende zinsdeel wat meer nadruk dan gewoonlijk geeft:
5a: Die man die we net zagen, zal wel de directeur zijn geweest.
5b: Nee, dat zal *de directeur* niet zijn geweest, maar eerder de conciërge.

6a: De man die we net zagen, is zeker de directeur? 
6b: Nee, die man is *de directeur* niet, maar de conciërge.

Wat ook wel complicerend werkt: in zinnen waarin het identificerende werkwoord _zijn_ wordt gebruikt, kan het verschil tussen zinsnegatie en partiële negatie nogal klein zijn. Bij aardig wat sprekers zal daarom de neiging groot zijn om geen noemenswaardig verschil te maken tussen 'A is niet B' en 'A is B niet'. 

Het verschil komt echter weer duidelijker naar voren als je andere werkwoorden dan _zijn_ gebruikt:

Zinsnegatie:
7: Ik heb de bloemen niet gekocht. Ze waren te duur.

Partiële negatie:
8: Ik heb niet de bloemen gekocht (maar wel de vaas).

Weinig sprekers die zinsnegatie beogen, zullen nu nog de volgorde in zin 8 willen gebruiken. 

Omdat ook nu geldt dat partiële negatie bewerkstelligd kan worden door middel van intonatie alleen, blijft het overigens volstrekt normaal om _niet_ vlak voor de tweede verbale pool te zetten.

Partiële negatie:
9: Ik heb *de bloemen* niet gekocht (maar wel de vaas).

Er is nog wel meer te zeggen over dat geniepige woordje _niet_ en z’n wat minder geniepige broertje _geen_, maar wat hierboven staat, is waarschijnlijk al lastig genoeg.


----------



## Syzygy

Dank je wel voor de interessante uitleg, bibibiben.
Nu ik erover nadenk, is er in het geval van _niet_ vlak voor de tweede verbale pool ook partiële negatie van het werkwoord zelf mogelijk, toch? Bijvoorbeeld: "_Hij heeft de deur niet *open*gedaan, maar juist *dicht*gedaan._"
Maar ik geloof dat ik de hoofdzaak heb begrepen. Als ik het goed snap, is het dus "_Hij was niet de *eerste*, maar de *zesde*._", en aan de andere kant "_Ik ben toch zeker *Sinterklaas* niet._"


----------



## bibibiben

Syzygy said:


> Dank je wel voor de interessante uitleg, bibibiben.
> Nu ik erover nadenk, is er in het geval van _niet_ vlak voor de tweede verbale pool ook partiële negatie van het werkwoord zelf mogelijk, toch? Bijvoorbeeld: "_Hij heeft de deur niet *open*gedaan, maar juist *dicht*gedaan._"



Ja, negatie van het werkwoord is ook mogelijk en is alleen in intonatie te onderscheiden van zinsnegatie.



Syzygy said:


> Maar ik geloof dat ik de hoofdzaak heb begrepen. Als ik het goed snap, is het dus "_Hij was niet de *eerste*, maar de *zesde*._", en aan de andere kant "_Ik ben toch zeker *Sinterklaas* niet._"



Ja, exact.


----------



## Syzygy

Ik wist niet of dit een extra thread waard was, omdat het meer een nagedachte hiertoe was, maar onlangs las ik een paar zinnen met _ook_ aan het eind, zoals "_Dat is waar ook._" of "_Dat is maar goed ook._". Dus ik neem aan dat eenzelfde redenering als de bovenstaande ook voor het bijwoord _ook_ geldt.


----------



## bibibiben

Syzygy said:


> Ik wist niet of dit een extra thread waard was, omdat het meer een nagedachte hiertoe was, maar onlangs las ik een paar zinnen met _ook_ aan het eind, zoals "_Dat is waar ook._" of "_Dat is maar goed ook._". Dus ik neem aan dat eenzelfde redenering als de bovenstaande ook voor het bijwoord _ook_ geldt.




Voor ik op je interessante 'dat is waar ook'-zinnetje kan ingaan, moet ik allereerst een aanvulling op mijn post hierboven geven. In geval van zinsnegatie komt weliswaar 'niet' vlak voor de tweede verbale pool te staan, maar mochten er ook zogeheten inherente elementen zijn (zie http://ans.ruhosting.nl/e-ans/21/05/02/01/body.html), dan komt 'niet' dáár weer voor te staan.

Het is dus:
 Hij is niet ziek.
En niet:
 Hij is ziek niet.

Als ‘ook’ zich exact als ‘niet’ gedroeg, dan zou dit dus de enig correcte variant zijn:
 Dat is ook waar.
Helaas is dat niet zo. Deze variant heeft net zo goed bestaansrecht, zij het dat deze een andere betekenis heeft.
 Dat is waar ook.

Het vervelende van hoofdpijnwoord ‘ook’ is namelijk dat het in tegenstelling tot ‘niet’ veel betekenissen in zich draagt. De precieze betekenis hangt af van de plaats in de zin en van de vraag of dit woord de nadruk krijgt of niet.

Als ‘ook’ als focuspartikel gebruikt wordt (wat ik oneerbiedig maar de 'niet alleen'-betekenis van 'ook' noem), kan het inderdaad dezelfde plaatsen innemen als het partieel ontkennende 'niet'. Het accent kan op 'ook' liggen, maar kan ook vallen op het zinsdeel waarop de focus ligt:

Ook HERMAN zal de deuren schilderen (en niet alleen Lieke).
OOK Herman zal de deuren schilderen (en niet alleen Lieke).
Herman zal ook de DEUREN schilderen (en niet alleen de kozijnen).
Herman zal OOK de deuren schilderen (en niet alleen de kozijnen).
Herman zal de deuren ook SCHILDEREN (niet alleen schuren).
Herman zal de deuren OOK schilderen (niet alleen schuren).

Vergelijk:
Niet HERMAN zal de deuren schilderen (maar wel Lieke).
Herman zal niet de DEUREN schilderen (maar wel de kozijnen).
Herman zal de deuren niet SCHILDEREN (maar wel schuren).

En net als in het geval van partiële negatie kan 'ook' op z'n plaats voor de tweede verbale pool (én voor de inherente elementen) blijven staan, mits de intonatie duidelijk maakt waar de focus op ligt:
HERMAN zal de deuren ook schilderen (niet alleen Lieke).
Herman zal de DEUREN ook schilderen (niet alleen de kozijnen).
Herman zal de deuren ook SCHILDEREN (niet alleen schuren).

Vergelijk:
HERMAN zal de deuren niet schilderen (maar wel Lieke).
Herman zal de DEUREN niet schilderen (maar wel de kozijnen).
Herman zal de deuren niet SCHILDEREN (maar wel schuren).

Als 'ook' als focuspartikel optreedt, kan het geen betrekking hebben op de hele zin. Is ook wel vanzelfsprekend. Echter, in de 'daarnaast'-betekenis en de 'tegelijkertijd'-betekenis kan 'ook' wél betrekking hebben op de hele zin. Maar anders dan het zinsontkennende 'niet' staat het dan niet per definitie vlak voor de tweede verbale pool (of eventuele inherente elementen):

Vergelijk de plaats van zinsontkennend 'niet':
In die periode kan zij op onze vestiging de koffiejuffrouw niet zijn geweest (want een ander was dat al).

En de plaats van 'ook' in de 'daarnaast'-betekenis:
In die periode kan zij op onze vestiging ook de koffiejuffrouw zijn geweest (al was zij oorspronkelijk aangenomen als administratief medewerkster).

Of de plaats van 'ook' in de 'tegelijkertijd'-betekenis:
In die periode kan zij op onze vestiging ook de koffiejuffrouw zijn geweest (want als alléén administratief medewerkster had zij te weinig te doen).

Dit is dus ten enenmale fout:
In die periode kan zij op onze vestiging de koffiejuffrouw ook zijn geweest.

De pest is nu dat 'ook' in bepaalde betekenissen tóch vlak voor de verbale pool kan staan. Het lijkt daarbij vooral te gaan om 'ook' in de 'net als X'-betekenis: 
acteur X: In dat toneelstuk speel ik de gestoorde amanuensis.
acteur Y: Ik speel de gestoorde amanuensis ook. Wat toevallig.

X: Ik ben die gek die altijd voor iedereen klaarstaat.
Y: Ik moet die gek ook zijn, als ik kijk naar wat ik allemaal voor anderen doe.

X: Op deze wat wazige foto zie je mij als slachtoffer op de grond liggen.
Y: Huh? Ik ben dat slachtoffer ook!
X: Verrek, jij bent het inderdaad. Dan moet ik waarschijnlijk op die andere foto staan.

Vooropplaatsing blijft overigens mogelijk:
X: In dat toneelstuk speel ik de gestoorde amanuensis.
Y: Ik speel ook de gestoorde amanuensis. Wat toevallig.

Nogmaals, 'ook' kent in de 'daarnaast'- of 'tegelijkertijd'-betekenis die wendbaarheid niet:
 Hij doet daar allerhande klusjes en hij is er de amanuensis ook.
 Hij doet daar allerhande klusjes en hij is er ook de amanuensis.

Om de ellende nog meer te vergroten: 'ook' mag in bepaalde gevallen na de tweede verbale pool staan, wat een zeer uitzonderlijke positie is voor een dergelijk bijwoord. Vaak heeft dit 'ook' een soort 'nu ik erbij stilsta' -betekenis te vervullen. In dit soort gevallen zal 'ook' nooit het accent krijgen. Het resultaat is wel een zin die voornamelijk in de spreektaal te horen is:
A: Je was dus gaandeweg steeds meer uren gaan werken voor hetzelfde maandsalaris? Wat bezielde je?
B: Ja, ik ben GEK geweest ook.

De reguliere volgorde blijft overigens mogelijk. Vooral geen nadruk op 'ook' leggen, want dat verandert de betekenis van de zin radicaal.
A: Je was dus gaandeweg steeds meer uren gaan werken voor hetzelfde maandsalaris? Wat bezielde je?
B: Ja, ik ben ook GEK geweest.

Ook de uitdrukking 'dat is waar ook' valt in deze categorie: 
A: Ik had je niet in je eentje in het park verwacht.
B: Dat is WAAR ook, ik zou de hond uitlaten!

Maar deze uitdrukking, die het tot een vermelding in woordenboeken heeft geschopt, verzet zich inmiddels behoorlijk tegen de reguliere volgorde (althans in Nederland, in België schijnt deze volgorde nog wel te kunnen):
A: Ik had je niet in je eentje in het park verwacht.
? B: Dat is ook WAAR, ik zou de hond uitlaten!

Als 'ook' in een van z'n andere betekenissen wordt gebruikt, is alleen de reguliere volgorde mogelijk:
 Wat je over David zei is waar en wat je over Dion zei is OOK waar.
 Wat je over David zei is waar en wat je over Dion zei is waar OOK.

Diezelfde vreemde positie na de tweede verbale pool heeft 'ook' als het gebruikt wordt om een uitspraak kracht bij te zetten. In die hoedanigheid krijgt 'ook' wél de nadruk:
Ik heb me maandenlang voorbereid op die rol van de gestoorde amanuensis, dus ik zal die gestoorde amanuensis spelen OOK!

De reguliere volgorde blijft mogelijk, maar dan is het wel zaak om flink de nadruk op de persoonsvorm te leggen:
Ik heb me maandenlang voorbereid op die rol van de gestoorde amanuensis, dus ik ZAL ook die gestoorde amanuensis spelen!

Ik heb wel 'n vermoeden waarom 'ook' in dit soort zinnen op die uiterst curieuze plaats aan het eind van de zin wordt gezet. Wie om welke reden dan ook nagelaten heeft flinke nadruk te leggen op de persoonsvorm, maar toch nog z'n uitspraak kracht wil bijzetten, ontkomt er niet aan om het woordje 'ook' die flinke nadruk te geven. Het bezwaar is nu dat het accentueren van 'ook' op de overige mogelijke plaatsen in de zin betekenissen wakker roept die volledig ongewenst zijn:
'daarnaast'-betekenis: ... en OOK zal ik de gestoorde amanuensis spelen (naast wat ik nog meer doe in dat toneelstuk)!
'niet alleen'-betekenis: ... en OOK ik zal de gestoorde amanuensis spelen (niet alleen mijn concurrent)!
'niet alleen'-betekenis: ... en ik zal OOK de gestoorde amanuensis spelen (niet alleen de vermoorde leerling)!
'net als X'-betekenis: ... en ik zal de gestoorde amanuensis OOK spelen (net als mijn concurrent)!

En dus blijft alleen nog de door bijwoorden zelden gebruikte plaats na de tweede verbale pool over.

Interessant is dat vaak een dubbele ook-constructie te horen is:
... en ik zal ook de gestoorde amanuensis spelen OOK!
De spreker heeft de persoonsvorm 'zal' onvoldoende nadruk gegeven, maar heeft er per ongeluk al een 'ook' op laten volgen. Wat nu te doen? Wie niet de hele zin opnieuw wil zeggen, rest niets anders dan een tweede 'ook' achter aan de zin te plakken. Dan maar een dubbele ook-constructie.


----------



## Syzygy

Hartstikke bedankt voor je uitvoerige verklaringen, bibibiben. Door het feit dat _ook_ meerdere betekenissen kan hebben was het dus toch heel wat ingewikkelder dan ik dacht.


----------

